# Purplish Red Panshi?



## Gonzales (May 29, 2013)

Is anyone gonna get this? i heard it is made of a better plastic.


----------



## MisterChris (May 29, 2013)

I've ordered one, I believe that it is the first prototype (First pictures of the cube were on one of them) I will keep you updated, I do have some other Panshis as well.


----------



## YddEd (May 29, 2013)

I know where to get them


----------



## stensgaard (May 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the panshi prototypes were blue?


----------



## MisterChris (May 29, 2013)

The second prototype was blue, the first one was this one  On the Panshi thread, the first pictures of a real cube (No solidworks templates) were on one of this color.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40295-Dayan-6-PanShi-pictures


----------



## YddEd (May 30, 2013)

Aw, only 5 more Purplish Red Panshi's D:


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2013)

Since the Panshi is a fragile piece of ****, no I will not be getting one.


----------



## KillerSmith (May 31, 2013)

how i can buy one?


----------



## uniacto (May 31, 2013)

KillerSmith said:


> how i can buy one?



http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=17257f5e-c666-4f0a-9a8b-af29f60ce4ed


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

uniacto said:


> http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=17257f5e-c666-4f0a-9a8b-af29f60ce4ed


That's not the same one. They look pink.


----------



## uniacto (May 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> That's not the same one. They look pink.



how do you know?


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

uniacto said:


> how do you know?


That one says red. I found a website that sells them  (And there are only 4 more left from that site)


----------



## Maccoboy (Jun 2, 2013)

one left as i got one


----------



## YddEd (Jun 2, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> one left as i got one


Yet there is another shop that has 3 left


----------



## Maccoboy (Jun 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yet there is another shop that has 3 left



wheres this?


----------



## MisterChris (Jun 2, 2013)

Witeden has them 
http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=480
Should I get a mail when it is shipped? I've ordered the day they went online and didn't get anything (Guest checkout, cheapest shipping option without tracking)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's this: 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2612&d=1359453819


----------



## YddEd (Jun 5, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Witeden has them
> link
> Should I get a mail when it is shipped? I've ordered the day they went online and didn't get anything (Guest checkout, cheapest shipping option without tracking)


Damnit why why why D: It's all gone now D:


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 14, 2013)

I just got mine, it's better than I thought but nothing spectacular imo, but I don't have a mass produced version to compare it to (yet).


----------



## MisterChris (Jun 14, 2013)

Which shipping did you use? And did you get an e-mail saying that it was shipped?


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 15, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Which shipping did you use? And did you get an e-mail saying that it was shipped?



I used the cheapest and as far as I can remember I got an email to confirm that it had been shipped (Maybe check your spam folder or junk). It got to me pretty quickly too (about 4 days), especially in comparison to most US shops I order from.


----------



## Maccoboy (Jun 15, 2013)

TanookiTrev said:


> I used the cheapest and as far as I can remember I got an email to confirm that it had been shipped (Maybe check your spam folder or junk). It got to me pretty quickly too (about 4 days), especially in comparison to most US shops I order from.




im still waiting for mine


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 16, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> im still waiting for mine



It'll come! If it hasn't arrived in a few days I'd definitely suggest flicking them an email just to check that they haven't forgotten about you


----------

